# Trying to grow sprite melons this year



## Billm0066 (Apr 11, 2008)

Has anyone had one? I got a couple last year and they are awesome. They taste like a honeydew, but with a texture of a pear. It's a very popular crop in N Carolina. I bought some seeds online and started them about 10 days ago. I have never grown melons before so I would appreciate any help. I am going to grow them on a trellis since I wont have room in my garden to spread out. 

The seedlings are very narrow and are getting taller. Does this mean they are not getting enough sunlight? I am not using artificial lights. I have been setting them outside on the warmer days, and keeping them by a window sill during the colder ones. Today they got 6+ hours of sun.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Billm0066 said:


> Has anyone had one? I got a couple last year and they are awesome. They taste like a honeydew, but with a texture of a pear. It's a very popular crop in N Carolina. I bought some seeds online and started them about 10 days ago. I have never grown melons before so I would appreciate any help. I am going to grow them on a trellis since I wont have room in my garden to spread out.
> 
> The seedlings are very narrow and are getting taller. Does this mean they are not getting enough sunlight? I am not using artificial lights. I have been setting them outside on the warmer days, and keeping them by a window sill during the colder ones. Today they got 6+ hours of sun.


I never heard of them before. I just checked on Johnny's Seed website and they say its a 79 day to maturity. Plus it desires 70 degree soil. 

I would not start a melon this early indoors. 79 days is not too long for Michigan. Any viney type plant is a pain to control once it starts to get going indoors. Many people start melons and cukes about 3 weeks before they intend on planting outside. Once the first true leaves start to get big, then they plant.


----------



## isabeldeltoro (2 mo ago)

Any success on this? Its 2022 and I think I’ll grow them here is Mississippi as it has a long growth season.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome to Michigan Sportsman, and 2022.


----------

